# Camara Books



## lowcountrygamecock (Jun 2, 2009)

Have the Camara books been updated to reflect the new test format? I see they had newer editions than mine but I didn't want to order them unless they reflected the new format.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Jun 2, 2009)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Have the Camara books been updated to reflect the new test format? I see they had newer editions than mine but I didn't want to order them unless they reflected the new format.


Not sure, but I do know that if I had to do it all over again (which, thankfully, I don't), I wouldn't bother with any of his books. I thought they were a waste of time and money.


----------



## WWalker (Jun 2, 2009)

They updated them - at least renamed some of the chapters. It's still one book for all three sub categories. I didn't find it that useful during the power exam.


----------



## benbo (Jun 2, 2009)

FairhopeEE said:


> Not sure, but I do know that if I had to do it all over again (which, thankfully, I don't), I wouldn't bother with any of his books. I thought they were a waste of time and money.


I think you would not be the norm here.

His problem books are a little easy, but didn't Camara write the EERM? I think most people consider this a reasonable reference book


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jun 3, 2009)

What would you recommend instead?


----------



## FairhopeEE (Jun 3, 2009)

benbo said:


> I think you would not be the norm here.


Hey, I'm used to being abnormal.

Something about the Camara problems just didn't "feel" right to me. While some did seem a bit too easy, others seemed to be more "academic" in nature. I did have the EERM during the exam, but I think I only used it for the interest tables for the econ problems.


----------



## benbo (Jun 3, 2009)

FairhopeEE said:


> Hey, I'm used to being abnormal.
> Something about the Camara problems just didn't "feel" right to me. While some did seem a bit too easy, others seemed to be more "academic" in nature. I did have the EERM during the exam, but I think I only used it for the interest tables for the econ problems.


I took the ECC PM section of the old EE exam, so I can't say this holds for anything else.

In truth, I also did not have to open my refs much during the exam because I worked so many darned problems while studying. And I couldn't even really tell you which books I used most during my studying. The only book which I feel was truly essential to me was the NCEES problems. However, it was comforting having the EERM though, because it has a lot of formulas in case I wasn't confident in some esoteric formula.

I suspect that people who did find the EERM helpful for the old exam might not find it helpful for the current version because it is too general.


----------

